#  Ernährung >   professionelle hilfe beim zunehmen >

## Daniel91

hallo zusammen 
  wäre wohl nichts neues für euch wenn ich sage das ich unbedingt zunehmen möchte nun in den Thema habe ich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren genug Erfahrung gemacht mein Problem ist ein anderes und immer wieder habe ich mich durchs Internet geschlagen um weitere Erfahrung zu sammeln aber es ist wohl kein Geheimnis das dass Internet einfach nur zugemüllt ist mit diesen Thema  
  meine fortschritte in den letzten 2-3 Jahren: 
  1,83m und 50kg
  1,83m und 67kg (nach ca 18 Monate)
  1,83m und 55kg (nach weiteren 6 Monate) 
  ich konnte aus finanziellen gründen mein gewicht nicht mehr halten hatte damals 200-250euro (das ohne irgendwelche teuren Shakes) für die Ernährung in Monat ausgegeben die ich von ein auf den anderen tag nicht mehr hatte 
  schon bei 67kg kam ich nicht mehr weiter mein Problem ist nicht das ich nicht genug esse sondern das wenn ich zu viel Brot, nudeln, reis, Kartoffeln, Müsli, Haferflocken ... esse ich Durchfall bekomme somit nehme ich natürlich auch nicht mehr zu  
  mittlerweile weiß ich das ich alleine nicht mehr weiter komme meine finanzielle Probleme sind gelöst und ich habe genug Geld für eine professionelle Hilfe wenn es die gibt  
  in Foren brauch man sich erst garnicht beraten zu lassen da schreiben die meisten was sie sich so darunter vorstellen wo das Problem liegt und sind fest darüber überzeugt 
  und bei 3 verschieden Hausärzte war ich auch schon die haben mir auch nicht viel weiter geholfen 
  danke schonmal in voraus falls eine gescheite antwort kommt  :Grin:  
  gruß Daniel

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es da eine professionelle hilfe gibt, aber ich denke die sollte es geben. mich wundert es das deine ärzte nichts dazu sagen konnten.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Daniel91, 
Burger King, McDonalds, der örtliche Pizzadienst? 
Spaß beseite. Es gibt Ernährungsberater und persönliche Ernährungscoaches. Die kümmern sich in erster Linie um das Abnehmen, der eine oder andere davon aber auch um das Zunehmen. Professionelle Hilfe ist eine gute Entscheidung, es soll ja wohl auch eine gesunde Ernährung sein, die Du anstrebst.
Dabei solltest Du berücksichtigen, was Du für ein Körpertyp bist. Wenn Du eher zu den Leptosomen neigst, das sind die, die immer so aussehen, als ob sie drei Marathonläufe pro Tag hinlegen, wirst Du es schwer haben, zuzunehmen. Da sorgt schon Dein Körper für, dass das nicht so rasant geht.
Die Ernährungscoaches findestDu auch im Internet, sonst mal die örtliche IHK fragen. 
Viel Erfolg wünscht
katzograph

----------


## Wally

Hallo Daniel,
ich war schon als Kind untergewichtig und daran hat sich nichts verändert. Ich war bei x Ärzten und nie konnte festgestellt werden, woran es liegt. Zahlreiche Untersuchungen wurden gemacht, aber es kam nie etwas dabei heraus. In deinem Alter hab ich bei einer Größe von 1,70 ca. 38 kg gewogn. Ich esse übrigens wie ein Scheunendrescher. Inzwischen denk ich darüber nicht mehr nach...und habe es hingenommen. 
Wally

----------


## duran73

Hallo Daniel, das geht eigentlich ganz einfach. Muskeln aufbauen! Muskeln sind schwerer als Fett und wenn du mal eine gewisse Muskelmasse aufgebaust hast, wirst du auch dein Gewicht halten können.

----------


## sun

vielleicht solltest du mal nachgehen, warum du Durchfall bekommst. Wenn du vermehrt Kohlehydrate isst. Wurde dies schon mal gemacht.  
Ich selber bekomme auch ständig wiedermal Ernährungsberatungen. Und wenn das Gewicht viel zu nieder ist. Bekomme ich so kalorienshakes. die übrigens bei gewissen Diagnosen die Kasse übernimmt (zumind. hier in Österreich). Wenn es aber zu schlimm ist. bekomme ich mal wieder für ein paar Woche, künstliche Ernährung zusätzliche über die Vene. Also plus 1300 kcal. Das bekomme ich nachts. So bin ich tagsüber wieder frei. Früher ging es über 24h und dann der Nächste Beutel.  
Weis nicht ob das das Richtige ist.  
Ist denn das mit der Kohlehydrateaufnahme schon mal untersucht worden? Warum du Durchfall bekommst. Oder ist es das Weizenmehl? Weizenmehlallergie etc....... ? 
Wenn du das wüsstest, wäre sicher gut. Denn Kohlenhydrate ist ein wichtiger Kcal Geber, also sind genug drinnen

----------


## kaya

Hallo Daniel, 
kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, Dich zu einem Gastro-Enterologen überweisen zu lassen, der dich auf Nahrungsunverträglichkeiten testen soll.
Hört sich sehr nach Sprue/Zöliakie an. 
LG und gute Besserung... 
Vera

----------


## sun

deshalb fragte ich ja, ob da schon mal nachgeschaut worden ist. Wegen der Kohlenhydrate bzw Weizen oder ähnlichem  
würde dies auch sehr empfehlen wie kaya meint

----------

